# My dream cardigan



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am a new knitter, but some day i want to be experienced enough to knit this. I am in love! I love hoodies and i love cables. But by the time i am experienced enough it will look foolish on someone so old! LOL

http://jaslamb.weebly.com/whitney-double-x-hooded-cardigan.html


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

There are some nice pattern on that site, unfortunately I've not been a 34" since I can't remember when.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful piece. Learn to do cables, once you're comfortable with the cables, it won't be so difficult. I've done few cardigans with cables. 
Yea it takes a little longer then just making a plain sweater.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I'll be making it, and I don't care what people think of a wrinkly in an aran hoodie!

I hope you gain the experience and confidence to make it for yourself.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, aaahhh. nice. You should give it a go. 

Practice making dishcloths with any of the stitches that are new to you.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

go for it... so many people will be here to help you with the bumps along the way


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you knit the bear in your avatar, Linda? Anyone who can knit with fun fur can do anything they put their mind to. Go for it - one stitch at a time!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a fun knit. About 20 years ago I took many orders for these. They were a big hit and I made good money knitting them.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great sweater. Go for it, you will learn much in the process! Don't forget...we are here to help if you run into trouble.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh that's lovely but I don't think I'll ever be that good!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

What makes you think us "oldies" wouldn't wear a sweater like that? 

I'm 61 and I'd love to make & wear it. Although, I haven't been that small in about 40 years.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

The cardigan size is 34" but finishes up at 38". Does this mean that at size 36", I could fit into it? I'm also not experienced enough to make this yet, but if it would fit me then I would keep the pattern for the future.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Give it a try! Cables really are easier than they look!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This kind of sweater can be easier than you think--if you get a design where all the patterns are written together for you to follow it is much easier that the ones where you have to follow each of the stitch patterns separately. Many of the Patons or Patons Beehive patterns are written this way. then just keep track of where you are--you will be surprised how quickly you will catch on.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just love that pattern and quite fancy knitting it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

All good advice given. I'd say practice cables then go for it, you'll surprise yourself.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Linda,
I suggest you save the pattern and try a less intimidating one first, like I plan to do. I am going to make an easy pattern with one cable up the front, then I am going to tackle something more complex. Knitting should be fun and still challenging (that's part of the fun). I don't enjoy knitting something that is too challenging when I have had to invest too much money in yarn. I feel a lot of pressure. So, I work up to it in baby steps and gain confidence and skills. 
And- don't worry at all about your age! Defy anyone, even you, to tell you that you're too old!


----------



## annBR (Feb 1, 2012)

what a beautiful cardigan!!!!!!!! Can't wait to start it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

This is a very beautiful sweater. When I began to knit I jumped right into cables and found them very easy ... and fascinating. If you can knit and purl, you can cable. If you think its beautiful and you WANT it, you have what it takes to make it.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater... Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I think if it is well written, you should go for it. Maybe try a few stitches to see if you like cables and understand her instructions. Good luck, it is beautiful!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I`d like to make the Whitney Double - X Hooded Cardigan. In Canada all of the yarn is sold in 50 or 100 gram balls. Can anyone tell me how many balls of yarn to buy.I want to be sure to have enough all in the same dye lot. Thanks everyone and HAPPY 2014!!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

As one lady said practice knitting the cables in a dish cloth or small blanket. I am knitting an Aran pullover now after many years of staying away from this type of knitting. I cannot believe how much I am enjoying it. I have to keep my wits about me and I find it stimulating.I am almost 69 and I do intend to wear it.Don't put limits on yourself. Go for it!!!!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Cables are my favorite, Go on, have a go


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in the same boat; I've don some cables, and I've made a baby sweater, but somehow can't imagine making this gorgeous sweater! You're NEVER too old for a beautiful hooded sweater! Now, if you were going to knit yourself a mini skirt.......


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater, there is no age on limit on pretty things. You might be a new knitter but it won't be long before you'll just give it a try.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

This has my name all over it!
Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful sweater. Learn how to knit cables and then simply knit this beauty.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> The cardigan size is 34" but finishes up at 38". Does this mean that at size 36", I could fit into it? I'm also not experienced enough to make this yet, but if it would fit me then I would keep the pattern for the future.


Hi, Kerry Anne. Since the finished measurement is 38" you should be able to wear it. There would just be 2" less of positive ease. This sweater is actually on my to do list. Seeing it again makes me want to get started right away, but it will have to wait since I'm working on another sweater. By the way, I'm 57 and still think it would look just fine on an "oldie but goodie!"


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

janielha said:


> Hi, Kerry Anne. Since the finished measurement is 38" you should be able to wear it. There would just be 2" less of positive ease. This sweater is actually on my to do list. Seeing it again makes me want to get started right away, but it will have to wait since I'm working on another sweater. By the way, I'm 57 and still think it would look just fine on an "oldie but goodie!"


Thank you, Janielha. I didn't feel confident about putting all the work in just to find it didn't fit. I've never knitted an adult cardigan - just baby ones, which I make in larger sizes. I suppose I'm being extremely ambitious to think about starting off with a cabled one, lol!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Would I love to tackle that cardigan but never would I have enough perseverance to take it on. Good luck to those that do and please post pics!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree, give it a "go". It looks complicated, but it is not really - thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful encouragement and advice. I think when i am able to get back to being able to follow a pattern again i am going to start out doing this sweater as a practice for my dream one. I think practice with cables would help me out before i dive into it.

http://knittingpureandsimple.com/products-page/newest-patterns/1305-beginner-cable-pullover/


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow! That is nice. 
"If you never have a dream, how you gonna have a dream come true?"


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the site. It's new to me and many of the patterns are lovely.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> I am a new knitter, but some day i want to be experienced enough to knit this. I am in love! I love hoodies and i love cables. But by the time i am experienced enough it will look foolish on someone so old! LOL
> 
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/whitney-double-x-hooded-cardigan.html


That's gorgeous! I'm 60, & a pretty conservative dresser, and I'd wear it. Go for it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love this hoodie, absolutely gorgeous and would have made it,but, it's way too small around the chest.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Linda888 said:


> Thanks everyone for your wonderful encouragement and advice. I think when i am able to get back to being able to follow a pattern again i am going to start out doing this sweater as a practice for my dream one. I think practice with cables would help me out before i dive into it.
> 
> http://knittingpureandsimple.com/products-page/newest-patterns/1305-beginner-cable-pullover/


This sweater is very nice. Have you looked on ravelry.com, Berocco, Classic Elite as well Purl Bee, knittingfool & knitting fiend, Vogue, All Free Knitting and many others too? All have cable patterns for free.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is (I hope!) a link to a free hooded simple cable sweater pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bpt
I have not knitted it, but is has lots of positive comments on Ravelry (look at the various "projects" in ravelry under this sweater- those are the comments and photos from people who have knit this sweater).

One positive of knitting a top down pattern is that it usually has few , if any , seams to sew. Another plus is the ability to try on as you knit so you can adjust the size if necessary. As you gain a comfort level with knitting, you would be able to change the cables used within the sweater.

Do not be afraid to try anything you want in knitting - most things are much easier than they appear, there are tons of free videos to watch if you want to see a technique demonstrated, plus KPers are here to answer questions, and if it does not come our "right", you can rip it out and re-use the yarn!!! 
Thanks for posting the links to these two sweaters, both are nice, and are motivating me to knit my next sweater..


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Lupines,
I love that sweater! Thank you for posting it. I have been browsing Ravelry today, but only a little at a time. I hadn't found this one yet.
Tara


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like a timeless pattern to me, you will look just lovely!


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

1 ounce = approx 30 grams so 30 ounces would be 900 grams.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

The very first thing I made when I learned to knit was a baby sweater with two sets of cable down the front and I didn't have the internet to rely on. So go for it!!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

You won't look foolish. Never to old to wear anything you made yourself.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing! I love it and have saved the pattern for future use. :thumbup:


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Bostonmama, I'm glad you like the sweater - I'm looking through my stash for a suitable yarn. Are you originally from Boston?? I was born there, and lived within 30 miles of Boston for 60 years, until we retired 2 years ago...We retired to the cold, you went to the warmth...


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> http://knittingpureandsimple.com/products-page/newest-patterns/1305-beginner-cable-pullover/


This is a beautiful sweater, too.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Linda888 said:


> I am a new knitter, but some day i want to be experienced enough to knit this. I am in love! I love hoodies and i love cables. But by the time i am experienced enough it will look foolish on someone so old! LOL
> 
> http://jaslamb.weebly.com/whitney-double-x-hooded-cardigan.html


Linda, I can only echo what others have said: GO FOR IT!! It is a beautiful sweater. Just take it slowly and keep checking your work. How old do you expect to be when it is finished, 99?
I am 72 in a few weeks and I would certainly wear this. I have bookmarked the pattern for future reference.

I repeat -- GO FOR IT!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

it is lovely, go for it. you will never regret it, and wear it forever


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Why not just go for it! Follow the pattern one row at a time and you will get there! Cables always look good, very intricate and difficult, but once you get going it is no as difficult as it looks!


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the confidence booster and encouragement. I think after i finish the project i am working on now i will give it a try, but i warn you, i am a new knitter, I may drive you nuts with questions.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Linda888 said:


> Thanks for the confidence booster and encouragement. I think after i finish the project i am working on now i will give it a try, but i warn you, i am a new knitter, I may drive you nuts with questions.


Bring it on. Good luck on the project. Just take your time.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

You would never be to old for that sweater, it's beautiful and timeless! I say go for it :thumbup:


----------

